# Atwood ice update



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Just wanted to know if anyone has any reports on the ice thickness. Thanks in advance for the updates.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

No thickness info - but counted 8 shanty's on yacht club side Sunday. None @ Dam end or cabin bay.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

It's about 6in by the lodge. Not sure of anywhere else.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info chillerfish and fishing marshall. Hear of anybody doing any good out there? Hey fishing marshall, I told Tyler that we need to get together and do some fishing.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Roughly 6 inches at the lodge. If you move to where the wind was blowing during the snow you find really good ice. Wet ice in other spots. Caught about 100 fish in 2 days between 3 of us. Most (about 70-80) were bluegill, some crappie, perch even a WHITEBASS!


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

wow fishin365 thats awesome! can i ask what u are using


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

this should be posted in the northeast section......lol you know better P...lol


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

small ice jig with waxxies. got most of the crappie on very small minnow, but did catch some on the jig as well.

has anybody caught any saugeye? i have yet to get one through the ice.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

been hittin' it for a few days now...ice is 7+ of ice and fishing is on fire!!!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> been hittin' it for a few days now...ice is 7+ of ice and fishing is on fire!!!!


What shanty do you have? I've been out there the last 5 of 6 days. I have a grey shappel and I where a green/yellow artic armor suit might have talked to ya out there.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fishing_marshall said:


> What shanty do you have? I've been out there the last 5 of 6 days. I have a grey shappel and I where a green/yellow artic armor suit might have talked to ya out there.


black hunters view shanty....2 of the same, we were the guys closest to shore each time out,crappies,gills,perch and white bass(1 white bass today that was over 16 inches, a HOOT on ultra light rod and 3# test) on jig/waxies and pimple/minnow, should have talked to more people i guess and made some rounds but was too busy CATCHIN!! LOL! met up with eitherfishorcutbait and 8racing3 for their 1rst ice outing...i think they might be addicted! will try and make the get together if it happens!!

PS> did you see the massive black newfoundland???(190# dog) he was with our group


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been out the farthest most days. Gills, crappies, perch. Got a few 11-12in crappies. I would love to get into a bunch of whitebass all I've caught there in years past have been dinks. I did get a 2.5lb channel cat last week that was a fight.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Wave warrior thanks for hooking me and eitherfishorcutbait up. It was a blast and yeah I'm pretty sure I will definately be doing more ice fishing. We caught a lot of fish. Thanks again.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

8racing3 said:


> Wave warrior thanks for hooking me and eitherfishorcutbait up. It was a blast and yeah I'm pretty sure I will definately be doing more ice fishing. We caught a lot of fish. Thanks again.


your welcome!!! hooking up some new icers is always fun!! need to come to piedmont when it gets better ice and get a few pole benders under your belts!!! you will never look back!!


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw the catfish that was caught on Sun. Bet that was fun! 

Has anybody checked the ice since the warm spell? I am going to stop tonight on the way home from work to see how much ice/snow has melted.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I know that dog, He always fishes with his buddy John.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

hey wave im sorry it took me so long to get on here. ive been fiddle with my truck trying to get it started. anyways thanks again for taking my buddy and myself out. it is truely an experience to go out on frozing water and be able to catch something. and you made it even more enjoyable. i hope i can get out again soon.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

bttmline said:


> I know that dog, He always fishes with his buddy John.


Haven't seen John or Bear lately. Bear is a hoot when we're fishing Piedmont but didn't see them there last year. It's pretty cool he has his own shanty and greets you when you get to the ice. He loves snacks!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

didnt realize people posted about atwood in the southeat ohio section.. ice on atwood was still good when i was there on 1/20 looking forward to gettin out there on saturday as well.. i see a lot of you ogf guys fish there as well.. maybe ill run into u guys sometime.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Freak; I thought that too. The folks on SE might want to go to NE and check out the upcoming atwood get together on the 23rd.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i tryed to tell them too.


----------

